# Rolling Stock for my Railway



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, I don't even have the baseboard of my layout yet (that is about 8 years in the making, lol) but I have started collecting buildings and bridges, and heavens knows I've got rolling stock. lol So I figured I would start showing some of it. I'll stick to 6 pictures per post. So here are the first six.


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are the next six photos.


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

And another six. lol I do have the matching NYC coaches for the 20th century limited.


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

And the last of the photos, the carriages. I do have a little bit of freight, just not pictured.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the steam engines.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

what scale are you going to be going? I see HO and OO


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have a nice collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

couple of those steamers look real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Very impressive collection of trains, you have. Live steam, I like.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

WoW Great collection


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hardcore, I'd probably do a bit of both (I can't resist certain engines, especially streamliners or my Prussian KPEV).

Lurch, it took me a couple tries to master driving her. lol The first 3 times I went too fast and came off the rails. 

Here is the hornby video for the Live Steam. Sorry I can't find better quality. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8zJoaUq2C0

Ok, I don't know how to embed it.  And I just realized I'm missing photos of 2 engines, #4472 Flying Scotsman, and #2509 Silver Link (not live steam)


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Love the steam engines :thumbsup:, thanks for sharing


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, well after looking, it seems I managed to forget a photo of my favourite engine. And I've since added 3 more engines and some freight to my collection. So first off, the picture I forgot... Bachmann Branchline's 2509 "Silver Link" in LNER silver. Which brings us to my first new engine. Bachmann Branchlines 2512 "Silver Fox" in LNER silver, which was Silver Link's younger sibling (the LNER made four "Silver engines, 2509-2512). And the second new engine... is one of the truly great achievements in recent history, #60163, Tornado. She is the most modern engine in Britain, and she is a steam engine, built from scratch by a society called the A1 trust. The last new engine is GWR "County of Worcester" (it's the engine on the left in the last photo).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking locomotives, I love the look of the European RR equipment, so different than the US stuff. :thumbsup:


----------

